# Intellitronix tachometer



## Max Clark (Apr 10, 2012)

Just finishing up my Ford Focus conversion: AC-50, Curtis controller, 5 speed manual transmission, Thirty (30) 300 amp batteries. Runs great, on the freeway yesterday not paying attention looked down, 81 mph and climbing. Range looks to be around 110 miles.
Here's my question: I am building my own instrument cluster using part of the original cluster to run lights...turn signals, high beam, etc. I'm using the Intellitronix digital speedometer which is working great; however, right beside it is the intellitronix digital tach...I'm having trouble getting the tack to talk to the curtis controller. I'm using the optoisolator and I believe all is wired correctly....anyone out ther have any experience hooking the intellitronix tach to the curtis controller?


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you think adding one of these to the AC-50 would work? http://www.evwest.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=69

I am planning to use one of these to get the Canbus RPM data from the Curtis controller. 

http://ai-displays.com/product/e-v-i-c-basic-enclosure/


----------



## Max Clark (Apr 10, 2012)

That might work, but it would require removing a lot of components. I'm using that shaft to drive a pulley and my a/c compressor. That pulley is from the original engine and might be able to use some sort of hall affect sensor. I really want to use the Intellitronix gauge as it looks great and will be easy to read.


----------



## Max Clark (Apr 10, 2012)

The TACH is working great. I'm using the optoisolator from HPEVS. It didn't work initially...the ground wire wasn't connected. First mistake I've ever made.


----------

